# Questions about 457 streamlined pathway to visa 190 in Victoria



## George276 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi folks,

I am aware that there is a streamlined pathway to visa 190 nomination for 457 visa holders in Victoria. I am currently a 457 visa holder in Melbourne, so I am considering this option. I have two questions:

1) One of the statements in their website is that the candidate will need to _have worked for a minimum of one of the last three years in Victoria, in their nominated occupation with one or more Victorian businesses_. I am planning to apply to nomination as Software Engineer (261313), however my 457 visa occupation is Software and Applications Programmers nec (261399). Am I still eligible?

2) There are chances that I will leave my current job in about two months and return to my home country, in which case my 457 visa will be cancelled. What happens if I submit the visa 190 EOI while still holding the 457 visa, but then the visa is cancelled before I am selected? Does the streamlined pathway still apply to my case?

Thanks in advance for you help!


----------



## George276 (Mar 22, 2018)

Does anyone have any hints on this? I'm trying to figure out if applying to visa 190 is a suitable option for me...

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

George276 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am aware that there is a streamlined pathway to visa 190 nomination for 457 visa holders in Victoria. I am currently a 457 visa holder in Melbourne, so I am considering this option. I have two questions:
> 
> ...


1. In my opinion your 457 should be in the same Anzsco code that you are applying for the 190, but do recheck 

2. Once you have been nominated and successfully submitted the application and paid the fees, what happens to your 457 is immaterial. You can safely go back to your home country also
The decision on whether to nominate you or not will be taken in 2 weeks by VIC, so the question of not getting the invite before you quit doesn’t arise if you apply immediately 

The main problem is the different Anzsco codes

If I were in your shoes, I would take a consultation with a renowned Immigration agency in Australia, maybe like ISCAH specifically for clarification on this point
It would be money well spent 

Cheers


----------



## George276 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi newbienz, thanks for your reply!



newbienz said:


> Once you have been nominated and successfully submitted the application and paid the fees, what happens to your 457 is immaterial. You can safely go back to your home country also
> The decision on whether to nominate you or not will be taken in 2 weeks by VIC, so the question of not getting the invite before you quit doesn’t arise if you apply immediately


The thing here is that getting to the state of having been nominated and successfully submitted the application would require that first:

1) I submit my EOI for visa 190
2) I am selected through the SkillSelect system
3) I submit an application for Victorian visa nomination
4) I am successfully nominated by Victoria

I understand that step 4 is the one that takes only 2 weeks thanks to the 457 streamlined pathway.

However, step 2 could take much longer as far as I know (please correct me if I am wrong), and that is the point where I am not sure what happens if my 457 visa is cancelled during the waiting time.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

I guess you don't have to go via EOI, if you are eligible through 457 streamline path.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

George276 said:


> Hi newbienz, thanks for your reply!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you are already working in VIC, you go directly to step 3
The only problem is mismatching Anzsco codes

Cheers


----------



## George276 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi mjke1337 and newbienz, thanks for the answers!

One more question: I am currently waiting for my skills assessment to be processed by ACS, but now I am not sure if it is actually needed for the 190 visa under the 457 streamlined pathway. Is it necessary?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

George276 said:


> Hi mjke1337 and newbienz, thanks for the answers!
> 
> One more question: I am currently waiting for my skills assessment to be processed by ACS, but now I am not sure if it is actually needed for the 190 visa under the 457 streamlined pathway. Is it necessary?
> 
> Cheers


I remember a year back there used to be a specific mention in their website that those working for 2 years in VIC need not get skill assessment done

I can no longer find that clause
In that case, I think the skills assessment would be required 

But do recheck

Cheers


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

What about if the Code applied is 261313 Software Engineer and 457 is in 261312 Developer Programmer. Still Victoria will accept as it falls under same category 2613*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinuodh said:


> What about if the Code applied is 261313 Software Engineer and 457 is in 261312 Developer Programmer. Still Victoria will accept as it falls under same category 2613*


You can email them and ask
As these 2613 codes are so overlapping, they may accept

Cheers


----------



## sathi1983 (Apr 30, 2018)

vinuodh said:


> What about if the Code applied is 261313 Software Engineer and 457 is in 261312 Developer Programmer. Still Victoria will accept as it falls under same category 2613*


did you got any reply from them ? can you please share your experience.


----------



## niko9enzo (May 12, 2018)

Hi @George276!

I'm Nico Brest, also a software engineer from Argentina. I have been working here in Melbourne as a software engineer since November 2016 (first with a working holiday visa) and since July 2017 with a 457 sponsorship visa for the same employer.

I'm also in a similar situation. I started the skill assessment last week as Software Engineer (261313), but just checked my 457 and it's Developer Programmer (261312). :facepalm:

I thought my only two options were 189 or 190 visas which would take much longer. I wasn't aware of this streamlined process for 457 visa holders. 

Did you go through with it? Did you run into any issues with the different codes?

I tried sending you a pm so we can exchange contact details if you want but I don't think I can send messages here, so let me know if you (or anyone here) want to keep in touch to help each other with this.

Thanks!
Nico


----------



## manasb (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi,

Did anyone get any positive response if the assessed job code is different from code mention in 457 visa? I am also in same situation, where the i have job code of Software testing in 457 visa but assessed under Software engineer. 

Thanks


----------



## Sr_19 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to take the 457 streamlined route to get PR invite. Has anyone recently applied using this scheme? i am applying under ICT - Business Analyst .

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> vinuodh said:
> 
> 
> > What about if the Code applied is 261313 Software Engineer and 457 is in 261312 Developer Programmer. Still Victoria will accept as it falls under same category 2613*
> ...


 Hi Newbienz,
Is there a separate process for applying via the streamlined path? 

I mean, do you know if there is a separate application? From the website, there is a hyperlink, but takes you back to the liveinmelbourne site. 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smanikandan1987 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Is there a separate process for applying via the streamlined path?
> 
> I mean, do you know if there is a separate application? From the website, there is a hyperlink, but takes you back to the liveinmelbourne site.
> ...


The website is same
Just the documents and maybe forms are different

Cheers


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Nope, there aren't separate forms as such.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...lined-pathway-for-temporary-work-visa-holders

Clicking on the Apply Online links take you to the 190 subclass application page - irrespective of whether you apply for Streamlined pathway or general state sponsored migration.

Just wondering if you know if someone has applied successfully via the streamlined pathway.

Thanks Newbienz!


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Sr_19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to take the 457 streamlined route to get PR invite. Has anyone recently applied using this scheme? i am applying under ICT - Business Analyst .
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Hi,

Did you apply for the streamlined process? I'm confused as I have different code in 457 offer letter and I will apply under different code.

Any progress?


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I am on the same boat as you guys are. I am planning to apply for streamlined pathway but a bit confused with the process. Did you create an EOI first and waited for VIC to select you so you can apply for nomination? Or did you immediately applied for state nomination from VIC since you are already a 457 visa holder? If you took the 2nd approach, how did you apply? I can see a link in the liveinmelbourne site but not sure if there is an additional step that must be done to get it considered for streamlined 457 path. Just wanted to get the process right. Hoping for your response. Thanks!


----------



## Sr_19 (Jul 26, 2018)

db07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you apply for the streamlined process? I'm confused as I have different code in 457 offer letter and I will apply under different code.
> 
> Any progress?


Hi,

I have not applied yet. I am seeking for a person who has already applied and got an invite using this process. 

I want to know how much time it took them to receive an invite using the streamline process.

Any pointers would be helpful.


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi guys, my 457 offer letter has Business Development Manager but I have my skill assesed as Business Analyst from ACS..Does anyone went with different codes in 457 and ACS? Please let me know..Not able to find answers..


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

db07 said:


> Hi guys, my 457 offer letter has Business Development Manager but I have my skill assesed as Business Analyst from ACS..Does anyone went with different codes in 457 and ACS? Please let me know..Not able to find answers..


Job Title does not matter if roles and responsibilities mentioned are for BA code. ACS assesses for skills not titles. Go through below link as well.

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/anzsco-code-information.html


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

*Victoria 190 - 457 streamlined pathway*



Sr_19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to take the 457 streamlined route to get PR invite. Has anyone recently applied using this scheme? i am applying under ICT - Business Analyst .
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Hi, 

I have applied under 457 pathway with 261313-SE on 14 Aug. Waiting for the result.


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

smanikandan1987 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Is there a separate process for applying via the streamlined path?
> 
> I mean, do you know if there is a separate application? From the website, there is a hyperlink, but takes you back to the liveinmelbourne site.
> ...


No, its the same site and same application. Its just that you have to attach additional docs like 457 Visa and offer letter.


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

fer2_4fer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on the same boat as you guys are. I am planning to apply for streamlined pathway but a bit confused with the process. Did you create an EOI first and waited for VIC to select you so you can apply for nomination? Or did you immediately applied for state nomination from VIC since you are already a 457 visa holder? If you took the 2nd approach, how did you apply? I can see a link in the liveinmelbourne site but not sure if there is an additional step that must be done to get it considered for streamlined 457 path. Just wanted to get the process right. Hoping for your response. Thanks!


If you have 457, you can directly lodge you application with Victoria, EOI is optional at this point. Application is same for both 457 and general applicants. Under 457 category you have to attach 457 visa and offer letter additionally.

In my case, I have submitted EOI first and then lodged VIC SS application quoting EOI number.


----------



## niko9enzo (May 12, 2018)

Thanks for sharing venuk. How long ago did you apply? Did it take around 2 weeks to get the answer to see if you got the state sponsorship?

Thanks!
Nico



venuk said:


> If you have 457, you can directly lodge you application with Victoria, EOI is optional at this point. Application is same for both 457 and general applicants. Under 457 category you have to attach 457 visa and offer letter additionally.
> 
> In my case, I have submitted EOI first and then lodged VIC SS application quoting EOI number.


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Job Title does not matter if roles and responsibilities mentioned are for BA code. ACS assesses for skills not titles. Go through below link as well.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/msa/anzsco-code-information.html


Thanks for replying. My question was what happens via 457 streamline pathway when your offer letter has a different occupation and ACS has positively assessed you in a different occupation.

Not able to find an answer on this.

Thanks!


----------



## Sr_19 (Jul 26, 2018)

venuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied under 457 pathway with 261313-SE on 14 Aug. Waiting for the result.


Thanks for the response. Kindly do let us know once you have received an invite.

I just have one question, since I am on deputation from India, my company gave me an assignment letter which shows end date as 31st Dec, 2018.

I have already worked for 2 years in Melbourne, Victoria.

Is it mandatory to show a letter from your company that says you still have 2years of employment left in Victoria?

Kindly respond.


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

niko9enzo said:


> Thanks for sharing venuk. How long ago did you apply? Did it take around 2 weeks to get the answer to see if you got the state sponsorship?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nico


Applied on 14th August. Hoping the result by the end of this week or early next week.


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

Sr_19 said:


> Thanks for the response. Kindly do let us know once you have received an invite.
> 
> I just have one question, since I am on deputation from India, my company gave me an assignment letter which shows end date as 31st Dec, 2018.
> 
> ...



I don't think so end date is needed. In my case, offer letter only had start date and it said wend date will be decided later...something like that. Also, in the "Confirmation of Employment Statement" you anyway declare your current or future employment and same is signed by your employer. I guess this should do.


----------



## pshetty005 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi All, 

I am trying to apply for PR via 457 streamlined path.

My questions are, my degree is in Mechanical Engineering and the VISA grant ( 24th June 17 )is ICT Business Analyst 261111, I am planning to assess my 1 year work experience with ACS and degree with EA, is it the right path?

I have been working in Australia since April 2017, and was in India for a period of 3 months in the middle, but in total its been over a year, will that be a challenge?

Does a full score in PTE 90/90 get a better chance ?

---------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO code : 261111 (Business Analyst)
Total 65 ( Age - 30, Edu - 15, PTE - 20 (L85,S90,R90, W90)


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Sr_19 said:


> Thanks for the response. Kindly do let us know once you have received an invite.
> 
> I just have one question, since I am on deputation from India, my company gave me an assignment letter which shows end date as 31st Dec, 2018.
> 
> ...


a job offer is more than enough.
Make sure, its has atleast 6 months of working time , available on the document.

i applied in august, with the deputation letter saying, March 2019 as end date.


----------



## Sr_19 (Jul 26, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> a job offer is more than enough.
> Make sure, its has atleast 6 months of working time , available on the document.
> 
> i applied in august, with the deputation letter saying, March 2019 as end date.


Thanks for the response. As i am exactly in your shoes, let me know once you have received the invite. As per the streamlined process it should take only 2 weeks.


----------



## Sr_19 (Jul 26, 2018)

venuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied under 457 pathway with 261313-SE on 14 Aug. Waiting for the result.


Hi,

Curious to know, if you have heard from the Victorian government yet. As its just 2weeks from the date you applied.

Thanks..


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

Sr_19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Curious to know, if you have heard from the Victorian government yet. As its just 2weeks from the date you applied.
> 
> Thanks..


Hi Sr,

I got both Victoria nomination and ITA this evening, exactly on 14th day. Updated my signature with details.

Cheers


----------



## Sr_19 (Jul 26, 2018)

venuk said:


> Hi Sr,
> 
> I got both Victoria nomination and ITA this evening, exactly on 14th day. Updated my signature with details.
> 
> Cheers


That's great. Congratulations. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Sir,
I am not aware of this process of pr. Can yo explain a bit and tell how to go about it. Is the result guranteed in 2 weeks than this must be good.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Sir,
> I am not aware of this process of pr. Can yo explain a bit and tell how to go about it. Is the result guranteed in 2 weeks than this must be good.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Hi,

This is for applicants with 457 visa where Victoria used to finalise and nominate in 2 weeks.
But this is recently stopped from Sept 10 as per Victoria website: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/news-events/news/2018/skilled-visa-nomination-changes.


----------

